
iPhone users pay higher prices at German carsharing Sixt - Tepix
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article190490795/Sixt-Share-Wer-ein-iPhone-hat-zahlt-beim-Carsharing-mehr.html
======
Tepix
I haven't found an english source yet, sorry.

Welt magazin reports that Sixt has an adaptive AI controlled pricing that
results in iOS users and customers in expensive stores seeing higher prices
than other users.

